# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Πουλιά και διακοπές

## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα ώστε να συζητήσουμε για τις διακοπές και το πώς αυτές επιδρούν στα πουλάκια μας .
Θα ήθελα να πούμε όλοι για το τι κάνουμε στις διακοπές μας , που αφοίνουμε τα πουλιά αν πάμε διακοπές έστω και για 3 μέρες και γενικότερα τι κάνουμε με τα πουλάκια μας στις διακοπές του καλοκαιριού .
Να ζυτήσω προκαταβολικά συγνώμη αν άνοιξα το θέμα σε λάθος ενότιτα και παρακαλώ απλά να μεταφερθεί αν τεριάζει εδώ ωστε να μην κάνουμε ολόκληρο θέμα για αυτό .

Ξεκινάω λέγοντας τι κάνω εγώ στις διακοπές του καλοκαιριού .

Συνήθως δεν φεύγω για πολύ καιρό διακοπές αλλά όταν το κάνω φροντίζω να συνενοούμε με κάποιο μέλος τις οικογένειας ωστε να φροντίζει τα πουλάκια . Συνήθως φεύγω για 1 ή 2 βδομάδες το πολύ και αν δεν μπορώ να βρω κάποιον να τα φροντίζει μένω στο σπίτι μιας και δεν θέλω να τα παρατήσω απλά για να πάω εγώ διακοπές και αυτά να σκάσουν απο τη ζέστη ή να μείνουν μόνα .
Αν πάλι βρώ κάποιον οπου μπορεί να τα φροντίσει , φροντίζω να τον ενημερώσω πλήρως για το τι θα έχει να κάνει αν και πάντα προετιμάζω τα πουλάκια πριν φύφω . Εννοώ οτι αφου συνήθως δεν φεύγω για περισσότερη απο 1 εβδομάδα συνεχόμενα , προτού φύγω καθαρίζω πολύ καλά όλα τα κλουβιά , τον εξοπλισμό , αλλάζω ενοείτε την άμμο την τελαυταία στιγμή ωστε να μείνει καθαρή και γεμίζω τις ταΐστρες με σπόρους ... (συνήθως τοποθετώ extra ταΐστρες).

Δεν ξεχνάω ποτέ να βάλω σε 1 συγκεκριμένο σειμίο τις τροφές και οτιδίποτε χρειάζεται να αλλαγεί κατα τις διακοπές μου και να τοποθετείσω πάνω στα πλαστικά δοχεία (απο στραγγιστό γιαούρτι , καλά πλυμένα) ή οπουδίποτε αλλού τοποθετώ την τροφή ... σημιόματα για το πόσο συχνά να τα δίνει το υπεύθυνο μέλος της οικογένιας και το όνομα της τροφής .
Αυτά φυσικά τα γράφω και στις σημιώσεις οπου αφείνω στο υπεύθεινο μέλος της οικογένειας .
Κάνω μερικά πράγματα ακόμα , τοποθετώ ποτίστρες με μπίλια και δεν ξεχνάω να υπευθιμίσω στον υπεύθεινο να βάζει μπανάκι στα πουλιά .
Δεν πιέζω ποτέ κάποιον να χάσει τις διακοπές του για να προσέχει τα πουλάκια και φυσικά αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος μένω στο σπίτι όπως είπα . 

Επείσεις στις διακοπές (μέχρι πέρισυ) βάζω τα πουλιά όλα μαζί σε μια μεγάλη κλούβα (οπου θέλει επισκευή) και βάζω αυτόματη ποτίστρα η οποία συνδέεται με τη βρύση   :winky:   (δυστηχώς η ποτίστρα αυτή έχει επίσεις βουλώσει , στο λάστιχο οπου την συνδέει με την  βρύση   :sad:  )

Στο ερώτημα : Να πάρω τα πουλιά μαζί μου ? , θα απαντούσα ΟΧΙ αν θα πήγενα διακοπές για λιγότερο απο 1 μήνα τουλάχιστον και ειδικά αν πάω διακοπές κάπου μακριά και χωρίς κλούβα εγκατεστημένη στο εξωχικό ή όπου αλού   :winky:  .
Αυτό φυσικά πρέπει να το αποφασίσει ο κάθε ιδιοκτήτης ανάλογα με τις διακοπές του και με το αν θέλει να στρασάρει τα πουλάκια έστω και λίγο .

Θα ήθελα να μάθω τι κάνεται οι υπόλιποι στις διακοπές σας ωστε να έχουμε μια γενική ιδέα για το τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε στις διακοπές ωστε τα πουλάκια να μην στεριθούν τίποτα .

Ελπίζω το θέμα να έχει ανταπόκριση και να βοηθήσει   :winky:  .

----------


## tasrek

Εγώ πάντα αφήνω κάποιον πίσω να τα επιτηρεί και να επεμβαίνει όποτε χρειάζεται. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να προκύψει. Τώρα αν είναι λίγες οι ημέρες απουσίας (2-3) τότε νομίζω πως μια επιπλέον ποτίστρα ή ταΐστρα αρκεί.

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγω φετος δεν ξερω αν θα καταφερω να παω διακοπες, αλλα αν συμβει αυτο θα ειναι το πολυ για 1 εβδομαδα!Θα φροντισω να ειναι σιγουρα οι γονεις μου σπιτι, ετσι ωστε να μην ανησυχω καθολου, μιας κ ουτως ή αλλως τα φροντιζουν καθημερινα μαζι με μενα κ τα πουλακια ειναι δεμενα κ μαζι τους!!Αυτο για την περιπτωση που θα παω σε καποιο ξενοδοχειο κ ετσι δε θα τα παρω μαζι μου!
Τις ημερες που θα παω στο εξοχικο μου, θα φροντισω να τα παρω μαζι μου για να χαρουν κ αυτα τη φυση εκτος κλουβιου κ να περασουμε ολοι μαζι τις διακοπες μας!
Στην περιπτωση που δε θα υπηρχε καποιος απο το σπιτι να τα φροντιζει, θα προτιμουσα να τα φροντισει καποιος συγγενης ή φιλος, που να ερχεται συχνα στο σπιτι, ετσι ωστε να μην ειναι αγνωστος στα πουλακια!

----------


## michael

εγω αν λυψω για ενα μικρο χρονικο διαστημα π.χ 1 βδομαδα αφηνω τα πουλακια σε καποιο μελλος της οικογενειασ μου αφου πρωτα του εξηγησω πως τα φροντιζω!!βεβαια καθε καλοκαιρι λυπω τουλαχιστον 2 μηνες!!!ετσι αναγκαζομαι να τα παιρνω μαζι μου!για να μην στρεσαρονται στο καραβι τασκεπαζω με ενα σκουρο πανι το οποιο βγαζω ανα μισαωρο!!!!!επισης μαζι μου στις διακοπες παιρνω ολα μου τα ζωακια πλην τα ψαρια που εχουν ταιστρα!!!  ::  (βεβαια ολο και καποιος απο την οικογενεια μου μενει και ετσι ριχνει και μια ματια στα ψαρακια!!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## Antigoni87

Εγώ φέτος θα λείψω 5 μέρες τον Ιούλιο (κάμπινγκ με φίλη μου στην Αμοργό!) και 1 εβδομάδα τον Αύγουστο στο πατρικό μου στην Κρήτη. Το θέμα είναι ότι έχω ένα κλουβί με τον Σωπέν, μια ζευγαρώστρα με την Τιάρα και τα μωρά, και ένα κλουβί με τα ποντίκια.
Ο φίλος μου μένει πολύ κοντά σε μένα, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι οι γονείς του δυσανασχέτησαν στην ιδέα να φιλοξενήσουν 3 κλουβιά... Και ειδικά όταν το ένα έχει 2 ποντικάκια μέσα! Ήδη η αδερφή του φίλου μου έχει ένα κλουβί με 1 χάμστερ νάνο.
Υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα (αρκετά μεγάλη) να τους πείσουμε και να τα κρατήσουν για αυτά τα 2 μικρά διαστήματα. Αλλά αν όχι; Πρέπει να βρω κάποιον να μου τα φιλοξενήσει (έστω και χωριστά τα 3 κλουβιά) γιατί και η αδερφή μου θα λείπει απ' την Αθήνα αυτές τις μέρες και δεν ξέρω τι να τα κάνω...  ::  
Χιούστον, έχουμε πρόβλημα!

----------


## elena1996

Εμεις φετος θα παμε οπως καθε χρονο κλασσικα στην Βρυση,στο μικρο μου χωριουδακι στην Ευβοια,που εχουμε σπιτι εκει και μαλλον θα μεινουμε ολον τον Αυγουστο...Πριν δυο χρονια που ειχαμε τον Πιπη(καναρινι)και ειχαμε λειψει απο Αθηνα 1,5 μηνα για διακοπες τον πηραμε μαζι(3 ολοκληρες ωρες,μεσα στο αυτοκινητο και με το κλουβι του Πιπη στα ποδια   :eek: ).Το 3ωρο ταξιδι ειταν φυσικα ταλαιπωρια,αλλα μετα τα βολεψα με το καναρινακι κι ολα πηγαν καλα.Φετος που εχω τον Ντοναλντ(κοκατιλ)μαλλον θα τον παρω και αυτον μαζι,γιατι εδω στην Αθηνα δεν εχω κανεναν γνωστο που να εμπιστευομαι και να θελει να κρατησει τον πουπουλενιο ''μπελα'' μου   ::  .Οποτε θα βαλω το κλουβι του στο πορτμπαγκαζ και θα παρω ενα κουτσικο κλουβακι για την μεταφορα.Το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι θα μοιραζομαστε το σπιτι με τον παππου και τη γιαγια,ετσι η πιθανοτητα για ενα μηνα να το αφησω ελευθερο να εξασκησει τα φτερα του αποριπτεται(η γιαγια θα παθει σοκ   ::  )...

----------


## Θεοδωρα

Eμενα οι διακοπες μου ξεκινανε απο 15 Ιουλιου και επιστρεφω αρχες Σεπτεμβρη παω στο πατρικο μου στον Εβρο οπως καταλαβενεται κανεις δεν μπορει να προσεχει τοσο διαστημα τα καναρινια μου.Αλλα και να υπηρχε θα ειχα την εννοια τους συνεχεια.Ετσι φευγουμε ολοι μαζι.Ενα μικρο φορτηγακι κλειστου τυπου το μισο με κλουβια γεματο.Ταξιδευουμε βραδυ που εχει δροσια και τα καναρινια μου κουρνιαζουν.Ποτε δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.Τα ζωακια μου ειναι πολυταξιδεμενα.

----------


## abscanary

Και εγώ όταν λείπω πάνω από μία εβδομάδα δεν αφήνω πουλιά πίσω. Προτιμώ να τα έχω κοντά μου, να τα προσέχω και να τα απολαμβάνω. Έχω κατά μέσο όρο 10 καναρινάκια τα οποία δεν είναι πρόβλημα στη μεταφορά. Για να μην τα ταλαιπωρώ τους πήρα και ειδικά κλουβιά μεταφοράς. Η Φωτό είναι από το περσινό ταξίδι στο λουτράκι, όπου υπάρχει η εξοχική συστοιχία ... εννοείται.

----------


## douke-soula

εμεις παλι τα τελευταια 4 χρονια παμε οι δυο μας διακοπες και 
αφηνουμε τα παιδια να προσεχουν τα ζωακια βλεπετε η μπαρμπι ειναι
ζωο που χρειαζεται καθημερινη και ιδιαιτερη φροντιδα
παλιοτερα φορτωνα στο τρενο γατί χελωνες παιδια και πηγαιναμε στο πατρικο του Γιαννη στο Αιγιο

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Εγώ πάλι δεν μπορώ να πάρω μαζί μου όλα τα ζεμπράκια και αναγκαστηκ'α πρέπει κάποιος να τα προσέχει  "fullyhappy" .
Βέβαια αν καταφέρω και φτιάξω την μεγάλη κλούβα που σκεύτομαι θα βάλω 2 αυτόματες ταΐστρες (οπου συνδέοντε με τη βρύση) και 3-4 αυτόματες ταΐστρες καί ίσως φύγω για 15 μέρες (αλλά να τα προσέχει , που λέει ο λόγος , αν μπορεί και η μητέρα μου) να πάω στο χωρία .
Θα πάρω ενοείτε μαζί και τη Φίφη α γίνει κάτι τέτιο , αλλά αυτά αν τα καταφέρω με την κλούβα πριν τον Αύγουστο .

Βασικά μου λείπει και το χωρίο αλλά αφου επέλεξα να προσέχω όλα αυτά τα ζεμπράκια , δεν μπορώ να τα παρατήσω χωρίς να είμε σίγουρος   ::   ::   ::  .

Και καλά όταν έχεις λίγα κατοικίδια , αλλά όταν έχεις 30 κατοικίδια πάνω κάτω και το χωρίο σου είναι και μακριά δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα   ::  . Καλά που έδοσα λίγα φέτος σε φίλους , συγκενείς ... και θα δόσω και λίγα ακόμα γιατί γέμισαμε   ::  .

----------


## skiouros

Αν και λίγο παλιό το θέμα, είναι το πιο σχετικό που μου βγήκε στην αναζήτηση.

Διαβάζοντας τόσο στο forum όσο και σε ξενόγλωσσα site για παπαγάλους, κατάλαβα πως είναι ζώα που αναπτύσσουν στενή σχέση με τον ιδιοκτήτη τους και αυτό είναι και προυπόθεση της ευτυχίας τους (σωστά; ) .

Αν λοιπόν χρειαστεί να λείψεις για 1-2 εβδομάδες τι είναι καλύτερο, να τα παίρνεις μαζί σου ή να τα αφήνεις σε κάποιον να τα προσέχει? 

Επίσης στην περίπτωση μεταφοράς π.χ. με πλοίο είναι καλύτερα για το πουλί να έρχεται σε οπτική επαφή με τα ερεθίσματα από το περιβάλλον ή να είναι σε σκεπασμένο κλουβί;

όσον αφορά το ενδεχόμενο φροντίδας από τρίτους είναι καλύτερα να μεταφέρουμε το κλουβί στο φιλικό/συγγενικό σπίτι ώστε να έχει παρέα περισσότερες ώρες ή να μην το απομακρύνουμε από το οικείο περιβάλλον του και να πηγαίνει κάποιος άνθρωπος στο σπίτι να το φροντίζει για εμάς;

Υ.Γ. Επειδή υποθέτω πως οι απαντήσεις διαφοροποιούνται ανάλογα με το είδος του παπαγάλου, με ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο macaw, cockatoos και cockatiels ..

----------


## lagreco69

Εγω αντι να μετακομιζω τα lovebirds, τον μονομαχο και τις χελωνες οπως επισης και τα φυτα μου!! γιατι μην ξεχναμε οτι και τα φυτα ειναι δεσμευση!! για να μην μετακομιζω λοιπον ολα αυτα στους γονεις μου!! ερχονται οι γονεις μου στο σπιτι μου και μενουν και τα φροντιζουν ολα {εξαιρετικα} τολμω να πω για οσο θα λειπω εκτος. ειτε ειναι διακοπες ειτε για δουλεια!!

----------


## mitsman

Γιωτα ειναι μετάλο ζητημα..... οταν γραφτηκες και ειπες οτι θες να παρεις κοκατου η μακαο σου ειπα ποσο πρεπει να το σκεφτεις.... να ενας καλος λογος!!!!
τα κοκατιλ ειναι πολυ προτιμοτερο να τα αφησεις στο σπιτι και να στα φροντιζει καποιος.... τωρα ενα κοκατου σιγουρα δεν ειναι το ιδιο....  ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι...


Ο τροπος που μεταφερουμε τα πουλια....

Σε σκοτεινο σχετικα κλουβακι κατα την ωρα της διατρομης με στασεις για να φαει... το κουτι- κουτι μικρι σε μεγεθος να μην επιτρεπει πολλες πολλες κινησεις ωστε να μην χτυπησει!

----------


## skiouros

Χμ.. Να φανταστώ πως ένας μακάο ή κοκατού δεν μένει μόνος για πάνω από 2-3 μέρες..? 

Επίσης.. από περιέργεια.. υπάρχουν άραγε ξενοδοχεία/ενοικιαζόμενα bird-friendly ?  ::

----------


## mitsman

> Επίσης.. από περιέργεια.. υπάρχουν άραγε ξενοδοχεία/ενοικιαζόμενα bird-friendly ?


Ελπιζω εν ετη 2012 στην Ελλαδα που ζουμε, απλα και μονο να αστειευεσαι...χαχααχαχαα
Αλλα και να υπηρχαν μακαο και κοκατου δεν δεχονται τετοιες αλλαγες....να τα πας για 15-20 μερες και να πας να τον ξαναπαρεις!

----------


## daras

> Χμ.. Να φανταστώ πως ένας μακάο ή κοκατού δεν μένει μόνος για πάνω από 2-3 μέρες..?


μενει, πως δε μενει!!! αλλα μετα ερχεται και σε βρισκει η αστυνομια για το εξωδικο που σου εστειλαν οι γειτονες...δεν αντεξαν βλεπεις φωνες σε τοσα ντεσιμπελ!!!
σοβαρα τωρα....ουτε κατα διανοια!!!

----------


## johnrider

ζωγράφου που μένω έχει ένα pet shop μια κυρια με άπλετο χώρο από πίσω. και πέρυσι τις άφησα 4 καναρίνια για 15 μέρες λόγο διακοπών.όταν γύρισα μου τα φέρανε σπίτι όπως  τα παρέδωσα.80 λεπτά την ημερα το κάθε κλουβί είτε είχε 1 είτε 10 πουλια μέσα και η τροφή δικη τις. εγώ προτίμησα να τα ταΐζει με την δικη μου πάντως.οποιος δεν έχει που να τα αφήσει και θέλει να επισκεφτεί το μαγαζί πριν τα δώσει στείλτε pm.

----------


## moutro

Αυτό με το ξενοδοχειο για το καλοκαίρι το είχα σκεφτεί και εγώ για το κοκατιλάκι μου... Αλλά δεν έχω καταλήξει σε ασφαλες συμπέρασμα ακόμα...
Σίγουρα είναι ιδανικό να το παίρνουμε μαζί μας, όμως είναι και μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία για το ζώο.... αν κάνω εγώ πχ 8 ώρες ταξίδι με καράβι για 5 μέρες διακοπες αξίζει να ταλαιπωρηθεί τόσο???
Το να έρχεται κάποιος να τα φροντίζει είναι μια καλή λύση, αλλά δεν είναι δύσκολο πράγμα για εκείνα  μοναξιά????
Γλυτώνεις τη μοναξιά σε ένα καλο ξενοδοχείο (για να είναι σίγουρα καλο θα είναι και ακριβό εννοείται, οποτε κάνεις το οικονομικό πρόγραμμα σου για 2 ξενοδοχεία), αλλά η αλλαγή δεν είναι πολύ άσχημη για το πουλάκι??? Μετά η ποσαρμογή του πάλι στο σπίτι και μαζί μας δεν θα ναι δύσκολη???

Οπότε, απο όλα αυτά ποιο είναι το λιγότερο κακο να διαλέξεις???

----------

